
Ask HN: Favorite teachers on YouTube? - akudha
Currently I am watching Daniel Shiffman (example : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=_p5IH0L63wo) and I really like his enthusiasm. I&#x27;ve watched a whole bunch of high production, paid courses (udemy, udacity etc) and somehow Shiffman&#x27;s free videos are more fun to watch and learn.<p>Any other teachers you like? Doesn&#x27;t need to be math or computers, other subjects welcome too
======
zrobotics
Sentdex has some excellent videos on python, surprised nobody mentioned him
yet.

general engineering/science: Applied science is just so so good

Chemistry: NurdRage and Nile red are both good, although I prefer NurdRage.

Electronics: Mike's electric stuff, Mr Carlson's Lab,and bigclive.

Math: Can't beat 3blue1brown, although numberphile has some good content as
well.

Maching/shop: This old tony and mrpete222. Ave is entertaining but not too
educational.

Comp Sci: sentdex (python) and liveoverflow (security/Rev eng).

Most of these aren't courses, although they are all educational. For instance,
applied science isn't trying to teach anything, he's just presenting his
projects. But unless you are a true rennisance person I guarantee you will
learn something from every video.

Edit: forgot to mention, check out speeches from conferences like cppcon and
defcon, excellent sources that are sometimes easy to miss.

~~~
stan_rogers
Just going to add Clickspring to the machining category. Content doesn't come
up as often, and there can be an immediate reaction of "wow, that's above my
pay grade" because of the things he's making and the video production, but in
the end Chris is a hobbyist using hobbyist tools and doing a lot of hand work,
all with good explanations.

~~~
JshWright
The size of his shop also eliminates most "I don't have a space big enough"
excuses.

[http://www.clickspringprojects.com/blog/from-little-
things](http://www.clickspringprojects.com/blog/from-little-things)

------
srinathkrishna
Let me be the first of many many people who would vouch for 3Blue1Brown's
Grant Sanderson -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

It's one of the best channels to learn math and his amazing style of
explaining concepts in simple to put terms and visually appealing graphics is
mindblowing. This is one channel that is worth supporting on Patreon for sure.

~~~
mindcrime
Agreed. FWIW, I support two creators on Patreon:

Professor Leonard, and 3blue1brown.

Both are great if you are interested in learning math.

------
hirundo
AvE (arduinoversusevil). He's a Canadian engineer of some kind that mostly
does tear downs of various equipment, commenting on their construction. He's
also a foul mouthed master of malapropism, but those things just add spice.
The engineering content and commentary are really fascinating and keep me
coming back. He has the great teacher's ability to convey joy and astonishment
at things I didn't even know were things and make me want to learn more. He's
also taught me a lot of things that turned out to be of great practical use,
like how to drill through steel, which brands of tools to avoid and which to
pay through the nose for.

Keep your dick in a vice! (I don't know why. Maybe if I keep watching I'll
find out.)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil/about](https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil/about)

~~~
geomark
Yep, enjoy watching him. He has an interesting combination of knowledge about
materials, electronics, machining and general tools know-how.

I got a kick out of an episode when his young daughter came into the workshop
while he was filming. Clearly he has had an effect on her because she wanted
to "make some metal". He told her she had to leave because otherwise he can't
swear. She replied "That's OK."

While I sometimes chuckle at his vulgarities, I'm a little disappointed that I
can't let my young kid watch him because of the language. It would be a great
way to help instill a love of tools and making stuff.

~~~
maroonblazer
FWIW, I have a 12 yr old boy and had to reconcile my and the culture’s
proclivity for swearing when he was old enough to know what was going on. I
decided to treat it like other things in the category of “for adults only”.
I.e it’s ok to watch adults doing it and when you’re an adult you can too, but
until then, no swearing.

For the most part it’s worked. On the few occasions where he’ has sweared
(sworn?) there have been consequences. So far he’s stayed on the straight and
narrow.

~~~
zhengyi13
Identical situation. Two boys; I swear frequently in front of them. They don't
speak similarly.

In my case, I've emphasized the fact that if they start speaking as I do in
public, they will face consequences from their teachers and the other adults
around them. I think it helps that there are people, times, and places for
which I distinctly modify my tone and vocabulary, and I think they have
absorbed that along with everything else.

~~~
geomark
The subject of using profanity around your kids is a subject I have definite
opinions about. But it is a whole other topic that I'm not sure belongs in
this thread. I will, however, mention something Paul Graham says in one of his
essays, that the only reason we teach our kids not to swear is because we want
them to remain cute - that is just so off, in my opinion. I like what the
comedian Jerry Seinfeld said, that if you have to use profanity when telling a
joke then you didn't nail it. I think that applies more broadly than just joke
telling.

~~~
taejo
> that the only reason we teach our kids not to swear is because we want them
> to remain cute

I disagree with that. For swearing to be _useful_ as swearing, it must be
taboo. Avoiding it in certain places and teaching children not to do it is
part of preserving the taboo; it's preserving the cultural heritage for your
children to enjoy when they grow up.

------
spiralganglion
• Vi Hart (Math)
[https://www.youtube.com/vihart](https://www.youtube.com/vihart) — I'm amazed
nobody else listed her. She's my favourite math channel on YouTube (even
though 3Blue1Brown is more technically informative, I just love Vi Hart's
sense of style).

• Isaac Arthur (Space / Futurism / Speculative Science) —
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFipeZtQM5CKUjx6grh54g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFipeZtQM5CKUjx6grh54g)
— The graphics are pretty cheeseball, but the some of the topics he explores
are fascinating. I recommend starting with
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pld8wTa16Jk&list=PLIIOUpOge0...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pld8wTa16Jk&list=PLIIOUpOge0LvHsTP5fm8oxB1qPS54sTMk&index=3)

• Aerotwist (Frontend / JS) —
[https://www.youtube.com/aerotwist](https://www.youtube.com/aerotwist) — Paul
Lewis works (or used to work?) on the Chrome team, and is an alum of the
(good) HTTP203 podcast

• LunchBox Sessions (Industrial hydraulic systems) —
[https://www.youtube.com/lunchboxsessions](https://www.youtube.com/lunchboxsessions)
— The videos are just screencasts of schematic simulations, but the presenter
(Carl) has a good level of enthusiasm. (Disclosure — I contributed to these
videos as an editor / software dev.)

~~~
madeuptempacct
I have been listening to Isaac Arthur lately on the drive in to work - can't
say I learn anything amazing, and he stretches his stuff out, but I haven't
found anything better to fill the time.

I.e. it's more history channel than a tutorial, but you might be introduced to
something to google later, maybe.

------
yesenadam
Robert Sapolsky's course on Biology of Human Behaviour (Stanford) -
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL150326949691B199](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL150326949691B199)

Every Frame A Painting - understanding movies -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting/videos)

Captain Disillusion - debunking fake videos/understanding video effects -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion/videos)

Maths-related: Gilbert Strang

Science-related: Feynman

Hamming's _The Art of Doing Science and Engineering: Learning to Learn_ course
-
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30)

~~~
MrQuincle
I'm reading Sapolsky's book "Behave". It's quite packed with info, better than
a usual popular science book. I think I'll first finish it before I'm gonna go
for another form factor to digest the same material.

~~~
yesenadam
Maybe rest for a few months first. :-) It's 25 x 90-100 minute lectures, an
enormous amount of material. I enjoy his lectures a lot more than reading his
prose; he's amazing.

------
brox
I find Ben Eater's 8-bit computer from scratch series really wonderful, mainly
because of his skills as an educator and the effort he puts into the material:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyznrdDSSGM&list=PLowKtXNTBy...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyznrdDSSGM&list=PLowKtXNTBypGqImE405J2565dvjafglHU)

Check out his latest videos on low-level data transmission techniques as well.

~~~
type0
Such an underrated channel, also check out his podcast with 3blue1brown and
the other Ben,
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvEgr48zmIIYKzRzcl3nWbQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvEgr48zmIIYKzRzcl3nWbQ/videos)
[https://www.benbenandblue.com/](https://www.benbenandblue.com/)

------
dharmab
ChrisFix is an excellent channel for home auto repair. He has a format that
both explains concepts with the appropriate level of depth and encourages the
viewer to learn by doing. Any tutorial maker could learn a lot from his style.

His recent videos (last 2 years) have really taken the camera work and
narration to a new level of quality, too. The contrast with other auto videos
with poor framing and lighting is stark.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/PaintballOO7](https://www.youtube.com/user/PaintballOO7)

Bonus: Around the Corner (1937) is probably the greatest educational video
ever made. The method of defining the problem and then building and iterating
on the solution is extremely effective.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI)

~~~
yoodenvranx
When it comes to car channels you also need to mention Project Binky from Bad
Obsession Motorsport. They are building a 4 wheel drive classic mini cooper
and it's both high quality metalwork and high quality very dry British humour.
If you are even remotely into project cars (or British humour) then this is a
must watch!

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
If you like Binky, I highly highly recommend Dogged Fabrication[0] and The
Skid Factory[1], both of which are Australian car builders with insane amounts
of skill, building some very interesting stuff.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrK2_gqI4knOij31p_iandQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrK2_gqI4knOij31p_iandQ)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA_dkvjUUu4&list=PLvKTvFJhZU...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA_dkvjUUu4&list=PLvKTvFJhZUJjsAfS0kVlsTNHx1BD1_3H4)
(the 4th and latest build, worth looking at their older ones too)

------
Dowwie
Primitive Technology
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

------
MattGrommes
Dan Shiffman of The Coding Train is one of my favorites:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman/featured)

He does creative coding tutorials mostly using Processing and P5js.

~~~
pronouncedjerry
wow. i am blown away, this is what i've been looking for for the past few
months. thank you so much. i was trying to figure out how to build and deploy
and app ant he "Build a Full Stack Twitter Clone with Coding Garden" was
extremely helpful. If you have similar suggestions for tutorials on how to
build and deploy apps (ideally to AWS) please send them my way!

------
superplussed
I partnered with a Youtube teacher to create my video-based German language
learning app.

She has a unique format of asking native Germans topical questions on the
street and mixing in some grammar videos. And she is seriously beloved by
language learners here in Berlin! We can barely walk down the street with her
and her husband being recognized:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbxb2fqe9oNgglAoYqsYOtQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbxb2fqe9oNgglAoYqsYOtQ)

My app: [https://seedlang.com](https://seedlang.com)

~~~
Treegarden
Im gonna guess here that shes not the founder of "easy german" so shes just
part of that format, she didnt come up with it. The "easy langauge" is simply
a bigger brand/ org and they offer many languages with many "teachers".

I checked out you app and its pretty generic flashcard learning and video
lectures which is what every language learning app is doing (zero innovation
on your part). And you demand 12 or 15 eur for "advanced features". Makes me
depressed if you earn any money on that.

I am 90% done developing a really good language app which is better then
duolingo (which is the Marktleader) and my goal is to integrate it with actual
language classes by cooperating with language schools.

The work is hard but I believe in increasing efficiency of learning by a
factor of 10x - then people like you pump out these apps that dont even do
anything new and demand 12 eur for it.

~~~
PacifyFish
If your app is as good and parent comment’s is as shit as you claim, you
shouldn’t have any problem succeeding in the open market.

Dare you share the name of your app on HN, or are you afraid of someone taking
a big steamy anonymous dump on it like you just did?

~~~
Treegarden
Posted a Prototype on reddit, and I plan on posting it on HN in a month or
two. I learned programming to build that platform, I have a job and I had to
do it in parallel to my university. I hope some day I can work full time for
it.

But to respond to you, I already showed it to real people, who took a dump on
it, and the redesigns are partly what I am working on right now. After that is
finished I will try to do a cooperation with my universities language
department and do a test roll out.

There is a woman who did multiple Kickstarter campaigns for a language
learning app and she raised like 100k, but 5 years later the app is horrible.
My goal is not the money but to build a perfect learning platform, so critique
is welcome.

------
mindcrime
Professor Leonard:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/professorleonard57](https://www.youtube.com/user/professorleonard57)

David Silver:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzuuYNsE1EZAXYR4FJ75j...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzuuYNsE1EZAXYR4FJ75jcJseBmo4KQ9-)

Gilbert Strang:

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22gilbert+stra...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22gilbert+strang%22)

~~~
dsiegel2275
Strang is wonderful. I worked my way through his entire OCW Linear Algebra
course. His lectures are engaging and always explain complex topics well.

------
iglookid
PBS SpaceTime for clear and deep introductions to modern Physics

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g/](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g/)

------
aecorredor
Funfunfunction with Mattias P. Johansson is awesome.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

Mostly short videos but with good relaxed content.

~~~
Maultasche
That's one of my favorites. He's not just informative, but inspirational. I
even enjoy watching the videos where he covers something I'm already familiar
with.

------
TangoTrotFox
Leonard Suskind and Walter Levin are both phenomenal for physics.

Just checked and was also happy to see YouTube now also has the original
Cosmos with Carl Sagan available [1]. It's more of a general interest series,
but simultaneously also one of the most inspiring and thought provoking things
I've ever watched. I couldn't recommend it more to anybody who's never seen
it.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfCc7ZJjHiM&list=PLKSi40WEKt...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfCc7ZJjHiM&list=PLKSi40WEKtMxykDBP8_vrC6bKXotys8KJ)

------
pixelperfect
Pavel Grinfeld (MathTheBeautiful) has a wonderful Linear Algebra course that
is imo underwatched. He also has courses on Vector Calculus and Tensor
Calculus. [1]

Sandy Bultena has a great series on Euclid's elements with beautiful
visualizations made from software she wrote [2]

For learning Mandarin Chinese, Mandarin Corner is my favorite channel. [3]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCr22xikWUK2yUW4YxOKXclQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCr22xikWUK2yUW4YxOKXclQ)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnHh6XeLupJ5FHSKDh9eIMw/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnHh6XeLupJ5FHSKDh9eIMw/playlists)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2fAiRQHRQT9aj9P_ijYeow](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2fAiRQHRQT9aj9P_ijYeow)

~~~
wespiser_2018
Thanks for this!

------
myself248
For lathe and mill stuff, I really love Abom79's approach:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Abom79](https://www.youtube.com/user/Abom79) He
takes a single project at a time and just works through it step by step. The
pacing and time it takes to do the work is part of getting a feel for it,
IMHO.

For ham radio stuff and electronic test equipment, W2AEW is excellent:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/w2aew](https://www.youtube.com/user/w2aew)

~~~
zrobotics
For machining, it's hard to beat tubalcain (Mr. Pete). Retired high-school
shop teacher, very educational and entertaining.

Edit: spelling

------
umeshgmrl
Derek Banas
[https://www.youtube.com/user/derekbanas](https://www.youtube.com/user/derekbanas)

~~~
satysin
Agreed, I have learnt many things from his videos. Good content creator.

------
chadcmulligan
Bob and Brad - Physical therapy videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/physicaltherapyvideo/about](https://www.youtube.com/user/physicaltherapyvideo/about)

Pilates -
[https://www.pilatesanytime.com/mx/p-home-3?ref=ga&gclid=EAIa...](https://www.pilatesanytime.com/mx/p-home-3?ref=ga&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwsmM_rLA3QIVlggqCh3FgQ8GEAAYASAAEgJMa_D_BwE)

Two minute papers -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg)

Blender Guru -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/AndrewPPrice](https://www.youtube.com/user/AndrewPPrice)

Tensors and Linear Algebra:

Eigenchris -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN8wTUlSAroLslWyf87E2pw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN8wTUlSAroLslWyf87E2pw)

XylyXylyX -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn88wjHSqECSbgrakivJjjg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn88wjHSqECSbgrakivJjjg)

MathTheBeautiful -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCr22xikWUK2yUW4YxOKXclQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCr22xikWUK2yUW4YxOKXclQ)

------
hellonoko
For Architecture - Eric Reinholdt,
[https://www.youtube.com/user/30by40](https://www.youtube.com/user/30by40)

For construction.Matt Risinger ,
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MattRisinger](https://www.youtube.com/user/MattRisinger)

------
pbhowmic
Professor Pavlo at CMU Database Group. A rapid and engaging style of teaching.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA/fea...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA/featured?&ab_channel=CMUDatabaseGroup)

~~~
acconrad
No way! I went to grad school with Andy, he's a great guy, his channel is very
good

------
sha_r_roh
Long time lurker, created an account just to post this - but Aswath Damodran
(NYU Stern) posts almost all of his class lectures on YouTube
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLvnJL8htRR1T9cbSccaoVw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLvnJL8htRR1T9cbSccaoVw)).

Apart from being a great teacher, his Financial Valuation course is one of the
best you'll find online. To top it all he provides all the resources/datasets
needed (including the quizzes/solutions etc.). Wonderful guy :-)

------
dayvid
mycodeschool taught me core CS concepts better than anything else.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/mycodeschool](https://www.youtube.com/user/mycodeschool)

One of the teachers passed away and they stopped making videos, which is a
shame. The Data Structures series is the best place to start:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92S4zgXN17o&list=PL2_aWCzGMA...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92S4zgXN17o&list=PL2_aWCzGMAwI3W_JlcBbtYTwiQSsOTa6P)

------
malydok
Essential Craftsman when it comes to DIY and construction:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzr30osBdTmuFUS8IfXtXmg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzr30osBdTmuFUS8IfXtXmg)

~~~
milliondollar
OMG four stars. I love him.

------
m4gnus
Introduction to Cryptography by Christoph Paar:
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1usFRN4LCMcfIV7UjHNuQg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1usFRN4LCMcfIV7UjHNuQg/videos))
He's a good professor and he takes the time to explain every detail.

------
jhalstead
Shipwrights / Shipbuilding:

* Tips from a Shipwright: [https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright](https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright)

* Sampson Boat Co: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg-_lYeV8hBnDSay7nmphUA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg-_lYeV8hBnDSay7nmphUA)

* SV Seeker: [https://www.youtube.com/svseeker](https://www.youtube.com/svseeker)

* Acorn To Arabella: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAiDWnTP0WB1xCp6uuUo0VA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAiDWnTP0WB1xCp6uuUo0VA)

* Six Points Wood Works: [https://www.youtube.com/user/scott2640](https://www.youtube.com/user/scott2640)

------
wespiser_2018
Ian McCollum from Forgotten Weapons. The show is about the history and
engineering of military and consumer firearms. I have no training in
mechanical engineering, but its nice to just turn it on, and hear an expert
talk about all the design tradeoffs and engineering considerations involved in
a particular piece.

If you have ever wondered how a gun works, and what makes some work better
than others, this guy literally has thousands of videos that will show you!

~~~
danieltrembath
This is a great suggestion even if you're not a big gun person. I'm not a
firearm owner but the detail and historical context in Forgotten Weapons is
fascinating. Check out the sister-channel In Range as well.

------
wcunning
This Old Tony, hands down my favorite. He covers a lot of shop topics,
projects and such without going too monotone droning, but still covering an
awful lot of information. He's also incredibly funny and the production values
(educational notes and drawings and such) are _amazing_.

~~~
JshWright
I rarely laugh out loud when whatching YouTube videos. If I do, it's probably
because Tony caught me off guard with some sneaky subtle joke that snuck up on
me 5 seconds later.

------
aphextron
Walter Lewin for physics. His MIT undergrad physics courses (8.01, 8.03, and
8.03) are a perfect combination of practical with mathematical rigor.

Classical Mechanics:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyQSN7X0ro203puVhQsmC...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyQSN7X0ro203puVhQsmCj9qhlFQ-
As8e)

Electromagnetism:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyQSN7X0ro2314mKyUiOI...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyQSN7X0ro2314mKyUiOILaOC2hk6Pc3j)

Vibrations and Waves:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyQSN7X0ro22WeXM2QCKJ...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyQSN7X0ro22WeXM2QCKJm2NP_xHpGV89)

------
cr4zy
Sergey Levine - Deep Reinforcement Learning

All manner of control methods are covered, including non-neural-net methods,
and how to mix and match different methods. Up-to-date and the best
information you can get on sensorimotor learning to my knowledge.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkFD6_40KJIznC9CDbVTj...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkFD6_40KJIznC9CDbVTjAF2oyt8_VAe3)

Complete course materials:
[http://rail.eecs.berkeley.edu/deeprlcourse/resources/#prevof...](http://rail.eecs.berkeley.edu/deeprlcourse/resources/#prevoffs)

------
open-source-ux
A non-computing recommendation: 10 Minutes to Better Paintings

This playlist of 6 videos by Canadian artist Marco Bucci is excellent. Even if
you can't draw or paint, or you have no interest in doing so, you'll still
learn so many surprising details about visual design and colour. All presented
with no fluff. I highly recommend it

(Note: the playlist is not ordered correctly but if you prefer you can watch
only the only the videos you're interested in)

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLmXZMqb_9sbNLM83NrM0...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLmXZMqb_9sbNLM83NrM005vRQHw1yTKn)

------
strainer
Not sure where to draw the line between edutainment and education here. Some
favorite or curious -

barnabydixon : Puppetry -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxseO_JzIiiJENauW2RmcJQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxseO_JzIiiJENauW2RmcJQ)

Gary Cheynne : A colorful whitebeard teaching Archery -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCufXwwtJmZWDzjdHXeWYO0w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCufXwwtJmZWDzjdHXeWYO0w)

History with Hilbert : A light history channel -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Zc6_BhPXiCWZlrZP4EsEg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Zc6_BhPXiCWZlrZP4EsEg)

Northmen : Vintage footage of Nordic crafts -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcaVClI50rGZmbYMhoSSDGA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcaVClI50rGZmbYMhoSSDGA)

Rare Earth : Chris Hadfield and Son's reports and ruminations -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ColChrisHadfield](https://www.youtube.com/user/ColChrisHadfield)

Thought Slime : Funny anarchist perspectives (impractical?) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrr7y8rEXb7_RiVniwvzk9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrr7y8rEXb7_RiVniwvzk9w)

------
BlueGh0st
Tech Ingredients is hands down the most informative science channel I have
ever seen on YouTube. He only has 65k subs but the unnamed host appears to be
a professor of some sort and has absolutely fantastic explanations and
demonstrations of everything from magnetics and jet propulsion to chemistry.

Can not recommend enough.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVSHXNNBitaPd5lYz48--
yg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVSHXNNBitaPd5lYz48--yg)

------
voltagex_
(High school?) Maths:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/misterwootube](https://www.youtube.com/user/misterwootube)

~~~
smnplk
I was just about to say Eddie Woo, but searched the comments first. For high
school math, he is one of the best.

------
glax
May I add Bisqwit to the list.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit)

He is very low profile, and an interesting thing about him is that he is a bus
driver by profession.

~~~
in9
Bisqwit is a true programmer in my mind. The type that actually gets the hands
dirty on lower level stuff and enjoys it wholeheartedly. Always a joy to watch
his stuff

------
nineteen999
For music & music production theory, I really enjoy Rick Beato and Adam Neely
when he's not being too overbearing.

For vintage guitar amp repairs I like the Guitologist. For general guitar
repairs Dave's House of Fun Stuff gives me a chuckle sometimes.

~~~
raydev
Does Beato ever open up a DAW and talk about any techniques? I only ever see
his opinion videos.

~~~
nineteen999
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfzAxjn-
kL4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfzAxjn-kL4)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLpD-6SqXvs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLpD-6SqXvs)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lTYIHftOrg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lTYIHftOrg)

Those are 3 out of his 530 videos I found in under a minute.

Not to mention he has stacks of videos on song breakdowns, music theory and
guitar technique which I'm more interested in anyway.

------
stingrae
Chess: John Bartholomew
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6hOVYvNn79Sl1Fc1vx2mYA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6hOVYvNn79Sl1Fc1vx2mYA)
It's amazing to watch a GM/IM that can actually go through their entire
thought process for each move. He goes over ways that people at each level up
to world class make mistakes and changed the way I think about the game.

~~~
I_complete_me
For chess I'd like to add Chess-Network aka Jerry. Here's his presentation of
the Larsen v Spassky game (1970)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8330Smqxds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8330Smqxds).
He also commentates on lichess tournaments and has a great, easy-listening,
laid-back style.

------
markatkinson
Nerdwriter on YT is pretty decent if you looking for a channel with a focus on
art.

Unsurprisingly I see it all over these comments but another shout out for
3blue1brown.

~~~
iamjk
+1 to Nerdwriter. Really quality content.

------
dunk010
I'm quite surprised that nobody has suggested Crash Course. The first one they
did - Crash Course World History by John Green - is really great, and I
personally found both endearing and funny
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yocja_N5s1I&list=PLBDA2E52FB...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yocja_N5s1I&list=PLBDA2E52FB1EF80C9)).
It's not advanced material, mostly high-school level, but you've got to crawl
before you can walk, and it can help to fill in some missing spots if you have
them, or give a high-level overview or recap in an entertaining way. Example:
I'd done basic biology, but taken instead chemistry and physics (where I was,
you only did all three if you wanted to go into medicine). I used Crash Course
Biology
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnQe0xW_JY4&list=PL3EED4C1D6...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnQe0xW_JY4&list=PL3EED4C1D684D3ADF))
to back-fill my knowledge before studying a masters in Bioinformatics.

~~~
manfredo
I'd categorize crash course as "edutainment" along similar lines as Dan
Carlin's hardcore history. The series doesn't really teach topics and skills
so much as it presents information in an entertaining format. Not to mention ,
like Dan Carlin's shows, Crash Course often puts forth popular culture views
of history that have are no longer accepted by experts (one example of the top
of my head is the claim that Communist Chinese forces did more to resist the
Japanese in WWII than the KMT, another was the Crash Course geography debacle
that got the whole series cancelled).

------
kristofferR
I'm astonished that nobody has mentioned Technology Connections.

It's an awesome channel focused on how technology works - it goes in depth on
subjects like analog TV, CD, digital audio and much much more.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q/videos)

------
benwills
For electronics, GreatScott! :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6mIxFTvXkWQVEHPsEdflzQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6mIxFTvXkWQVEHPsEdflzQ)

Electronics had always been a big black box to me. His stuff has helped me
wrap my mind around it by incrementally walking through so many use cases.
Highly recommended.

------
e_carra
Walter Lewin, I passed my physics exams thanks to him. His lessons are really
engaging and full of experiments!

------
pk78
I'm surprised no one has mentioned smarter everyday's destin. Great guy! Has
excellent content and would probably be an amazing teacher at a school/uni.

------
melling
Harvard Stats 110:

[https://projects.iq.harvard.edu/stat110/youtube](https://projects.iq.harvard.edu/stat110/youtube)

------
sdiq
For programming, I recently came across Corey M Schafer's channel and he is by
far the best programming teacher I have seen. He usually builds a full
application starting with a blank page and explains every single line. Please
have a look at his Django or Flask tutorial and you will be amazed.

[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCCezIgC97PvUuR4_gbFUs5g#](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCCezIgC97PvUuR4_gbFUs5g#)

For frontend stuff, I will highly recommend Brad Traversy. He does teach in a
similar style to Corey and they both seem to be teaching programming on a full
time basis now.

[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA#](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA#)

~~~
eddof13
It's cool to see Corey recommended, I used to work with him and his stuff is
good.

------
barbuk
For electricity: Mehdi Sadaghdar (electroboom).

His electoboom 101 are great:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn4J8RcMGrM&list=PLr_CZLgMkH...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn4J8RcMGrM&list=PLr_CZLgMkHeWFl1uf5yR2ouhIh00ycHn9)

------
m0atz
Prof David Malan. Teaches CS50 and CS50x for remote learners through edX. In
the immortal words of Russ Hanneman “this guy fucks.”
[https://www.youtube.com/user/cs50tv](https://www.youtube.com/user/cs50tv)

------
pgtan
Brian Harvey's CS61a (SICP)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4leZ1Ca4f0g&list=PLhMnuBfGeC...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4leZ1Ca4f0g&list=PLhMnuBfGeCDNgVzLPxF9o5UNKG1b-LFY9)

~~~
zerr
How does it compare with the original Abelson & Sussman lectures? (for HP
employees)

~~~
pgtan
Harvey's lectures are more practical (impressive beautiful Scheme code), also
cover some "new" concepts like map-reduce etc.

------
m_ke
Stephen Boyd is amazing
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McLq1hEq3UY&list=PL3D9A62846...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McLq1hEq3UY&list=PL3D9A62846A129C47)

------
caser
Nick Sibicky's lectures on how to play Go (well) made a huge difference when I
started playing. I dont play as much nowadays, but I still think about some of
his strategic concepts as they relate to startups.

------
indutny
Tobias J. Osborne:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpHjg_Qmzxm3xaAWRrwQPCA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpHjg_Qmzxm3xaAWRrwQPCA)

He has a very understandable approach to studying Quantum Field Theory. Highly
recommended!

David Tong is a very good lecturer on the same subject, but unfortunately the
videos are of very low quality:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yplCob7_Ck&list=PL1C5310BB3...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yplCob7_Ck&list=PL1C5310BB35555A1C)

------
catfood
Bisqwit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF9qWbuQLuw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF9qWbuQLuw)

Also Professor Leonard but someone already mentioned him.

------
Kagerjay
I really like watching educational entertainment

Evan&Katlyn -> Makerspace videos, running a small business manufacturing
operation.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EvanAndKatelyn](https://www.youtube.com/user/EvanAndKatelyn)

James Burteon -> Electrical + Mechanical engineer, doesn't deep dive like AvE,
but gives you the big picture of projects from start to finish. Currently
doing opendog, a replica of boston dynamics of the spot mini.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jamesbruton](https://www.youtube.com/user/jamesbruton)

I have a full list on my blog site actually, don't feel like retyping it out
[http://vincentmtang.com/inspiration/](http://vincentmtang.com/inspiration/).

For udemy, udacity, etc. I prefer udemy courses, as the video UX is the best
of the lot. There are some really good authors on there, colt steele, andrew
mead, among others. I find the best ones on freecodecamp's review forums /
reddit

------
lainon
Gregory B. Sadler - Philosophy

[https://www.youtube.com/user/gbisadler](https://www.youtube.com/user/gbisadler)

N J Wildberger - Mathematics

[https://www.youtube.com/user/njwildberger](https://www.youtube.com/user/njwildberger)

------
apsurd
Jeff Caveliere for ATHLEAN-X (fitness training)

He's a great positive motivator. The content is very accessible and also all
justified and explained throughly yet casually.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24](https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24)

~~~
jsomedon
Good to see fitness stuff getting mentioned. His channel is pretty good. This
guy is a PhD in relevant field and he has been working with professional
athletes for years. Combination of his experience and theoretical background
simply makes his channel invaluable. And I wonder if he has trouble washing
out pen marks he draws on his body whenever he explains how muscle fibers look
on his arm and how that's related with different forms and movement he
designed -- well I mean most mark pens I used in my college stink like bad
alcohol mixed with muddy paint so, good luck with washing that out :-p

And I also wanna recommend
fitnessfaq([https://www.youtube.com/user/FitnessFAQs](https://www.youtube.com/user/FitnessFAQs))

Its' more of a bodyweight training focused fitness channel. Bodyweight
training is _arguably_ more difficult to progress (or unnatural? or
inconsistent I would say? I mean you can't simply increment weight without
changing your form like you can do when you progress with barbell/dumbell, you
may have to adjust your form a little bit, can't think about right word for
this) and yet more effective in training conditioning, mobility, skill (mainly
because almost all bodyweight exercises involve more muscle groups/joints/body
parts simultaneously, while, many weight training exercises using
barbell/dumbbell as resistant instead of bodyweight, usually involve much
fewer muscles joints and body parts) But not the case if we are talking about
barbell trainings like squat and deadlift, these are as good as bodyweight
training in terms of whole body involvement in my opinion. Actually I am doing
bodyweight training for majority part of my body but squat and deadlift for my
leg(dumbbell not barbell, well because I am too lazy to go to gym, I prefer
exercising home, I would recommend using barbell though)

But with all those pros and cons of bodyweight training and non bodyweight
trainng, both are good for your body, good to get you in shape and to look
nice and to lose weight and to get stronger and all sort of things you can
expect from arnold swarchenegger.

------
msclrhd
blackpenredpen (math):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/blackpenredpen](https://www.youtube.com/user/blackpenredpen)

mathologer (math, rubix cubes):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg)

Welch Labs (math):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UConVfxXodg78Tzh5nNu85Ew](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UConVfxXodg78Tzh5nNu85Ew)

Physics Girl (physics):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7DdEm33SyaTDtWYGO2CwdA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7DdEm33SyaTDtWYGO2CwdA)

minutephysics (physics):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics](https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics)

Khan Academy (math, science, etc.):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy](https://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy)

Bob Ross (painting):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxcnsr1R5Ge_fbTu5ajt8DQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxcnsr1R5Ge_fbTu5ajt8DQ)

The Virtual Linguistics Camps (linguistics & phonology):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaMpov1PPVXGcKYgwHjXB3g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaMpov1PPVXGcKYgwHjXB3g)

NativLang (languages & language history):
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NativLang](https://www.youtube.com/user/NativLang)

Dr Jackson Crawford (old norse, scandinavian languages, old english):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXCxNFxw6iq-
Mh4uIjYvufg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXCxNFxw6iq-Mh4uIjYvufg)

------
drexlspivey
Art of the problem
([https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem](https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem)).
Deals with cryptography/information theory. And of course our beloved 3b1b

------
combatentropy
Monty Montgomery's explanation of digital audio might be the best explanatory
video I have ever witnessed,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQ9IXSUzuM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQ9IXSUzuM)

------
lozaning
Recently came across Scanlime's youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/scanlime](https://www.youtube.com/scanlime).

Some seriously impressive stuff on there when it comes to reverse engineering
stuff.

------
tildedave
One of my favorite video series on YouTube is Francis Su's _Real Analysis_.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqEyWLGvvdw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqEyWLGvvdw)
He walks through the basics of constructing the real numbers, defines metric
spaces and proves some topological properties, defines continuous functions,
and goes into differentiable functions.

The video quality isn't great but his teaching style is phenomenal - he's
really great about engaging the class and getting them to walk through the
reasoning for each of the theorems.

------
indosauros
Any course UNSW has put up by Richard Buckland

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpRRUQFbePU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpRRUQFbePU)

So much enthusiasm -- I wish I had teachers like him at school.

------
HackOfAllTrades
Dave's World of Fun Stuff is ostensibly guitar setup & repair. In actuality
it's much more (and much more fun.)

I don't even own a guitar and I enjoy watching. Dave always cares about his
work, and takes the time to do it right. The fun comes from when he gets
pissed-off at some sloppy half-assed repair or manufacturing.

There's also a good bit of innuendo and word-play. Looking down the truss-rod
hole, Dave's says (with a perfectly straight face) "I don't think anyone else
has ever been in there." Turning the rod: "Oh yeah. That's tight."

------
AkshayD08
Brendan Gregg: He is a performance engineer at Netflix. Has great content
regarding performance engineering and tuning.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/brendangregg](https://www.youtube.com/user/brendangregg)

Raymond Hettinger: The contributor of collections module in python. Amazing
content.

Raymond Hettinger Talks:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRVdut2KPAguz3xcd22i_...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRVdut2KPAguz3xcd22i_o_onnmDKj3MA)

------
tsumnia
Shameless plug? Myself :D!
[https://www.youtube.com/user/AMGaweda/playlists?view=1&flow=...](https://www.youtube.com/user/AMGaweda/playlists?view=1&flow=grid)

I started adding YouTube videos to courses as I taught them and opened them
up. They are not designed to be a complete substitute for in class lecture,
but do a good job at introducing computer programming and data structures.
There's also some Excel and miscellaneous tool use.

------
nkkollaw
I love ElectroBOOM:
[https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://...](https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DxjW-
isgOijs&ved=2ahUKEwiZqOqHs8HdAhVQzYUKHYJxDrQQt9IBMBN6BAgJEFA&usg=AOvVaw3BjtzhwPe6Cv1P1YE44lVQ)

He explains intetesting things in a very entertaining way.

I also have the worst: Taras Kulakov

------
otalp
Philosophy Tube is great!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgNt1C72B_4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgNt1C72B_4)

------
O_H_E
Chemistry: Cody's labs

Math: Matt Parker, 3blue1brown

Electronics & Computer architecture: Ben Eater, Computerphile

You can never forget Crash Course, and SciShow from Hank/John Green

------
pimmen
So many of my favorite ones in math, CS and statistics are already mentioned
that I’ll mention one in English; Gabby Wallace. If you’re like me working
with English speaking people daily and want to work on your accent she’s the
best.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoNaturalEnglish](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoNaturalEnglish)

------
pome
For Drawing/Painting/etc. - ProkoTV -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ProkoTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/ProkoTV)
Library of all Videos -
[https://www.proko.com/library/#.W58y5hxRXeR](https://www.proko.com/library/#.W58y5hxRXeR)
:-)

------
shaki-dora
Leonard Bernstein, bar none:
[https://www.google.de/search?q=bernstein+young+people%27s+co...](https://www.google.de/search?q=bernstein+young+people%27s+concerts&client=safari&hl=en-
de&source=lnms&tbm=vid&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi0ps-n-
cDdAhVGLVAKHb_cBPcQ_AUIDigB&biw=1868&bih=856)

~~~
yesenadam
I love Bernstein, but he does say a lot of stuff, in many of his talks, which
isn't actually true, or presents unlikely speculation as fact, which is a
shame.

Check out Benjamin Zander, both his classical masterclasses and talks for
general audiences. He's incredible!

------
kjullien
Two minute papers
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg))
is a great place to keep up to date about mostly computer science related
research. It's getting some traction these days you should check it out.

------
cdancette
Not youtube, but I love Charles Isbell and Michael Littman's machine learning
course on Udacity: [https://in.udacity.com/course/machine-learning--
ud262](https://in.udacity.com/course/machine-learning--ud262) They explain the
topic in a very clear way, and are very funny

------
steamer25
I find the following to be of consistent enough quality to subscribe. Mostly
ones that might not already be listed:

Electronics:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/greatscottlab](https://www.youtube.com/user/greatscottlab)

Fun and practical making
[https://www.youtube.com/user/iliketomakestuffcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/iliketomakestuffcom)

Music theory/guitar: Signals Music Studio
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRDDHLvQb8HjE2r7_ZuNtWA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRDDHLvQb8HjE2r7_ZuNtWA)

Hacking/reverse software engineering: Live Overflow
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClcE-
kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClcE-kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w)

Cooking:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/BrothersGreenEats](https://www.youtube.com/user/BrothersGreenEats)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/FrenchGuyCooking](https://www.youtube.com/user/FrenchGuyCooking)

Physics simulations:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EugeneKhutoryansky](https://www.youtube.com/user/EugeneKhutoryansky)

Science:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium](https://www.youtube.com/user/1veritasium)

Civil/structural engineering:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/gradyhillhouse](https://www.youtube.com/user/gradyhillhouse)

More than you ever wanted to know about woodworking. Also some engineering:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel)

Engineering:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo)

Cinematography
[https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting](https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting)

------
ardim
Jeremy Howard with hosts his video's of the fast.ai deep learning courses on
youtube. They're great!

------
itaysk
Don't have names, but I know that the style of teaching I prefer is
informative and concise (boring?). I don't like wordly intros and inline
jokes. Unfortunately being funny while you teach has become a measure of being
a good teacher, But I guess that works for most students.

~~~
anonymous5133
The problem is classic teaching is pretty much fading away and being replaced
by "edutainment" type material. The new generation wants educational material
but entertainment at the same time.

Problem is the classic teaching methods are generally better for building
skills for higher-level learning/thinking/projects. When I say classic
teaching, I am talking about structured material that is sequential and
focuses on the more challenging aspects of the subject (not boring, mono-tone
lectures). The edutainment material on the other hand focuses on a lot of off-
topic discussions and generally dumbs down the material. So yeah, the video is
entertaining and you learn something but you only learn the high-level of the
subject. All complex aspects of the subject are avoided because, well, who the
hell wants to spend time looking at complex mathematical equations or talking
about some high-level topic that is hard to understand.

------
bckmn
I have been watching videos of this guy narrate the process of creating and
maintaining bonsai trees and they are interesting and relaxing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEGevD5jd64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEGevD5jd64)

------
ruok0101
Fusion 360 for both CAD and CAM, and specifically, a lot of great machining
knowledge, including a lot of stuff on tormach CNC:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/saunixcomp](https://www.youtube.com/user/saunixcomp)

------
antman
Real analysis: Francis Su

A subject laborious to penetrate by default, becomes easy. Quality is not so
good, content and presentation is unique.

[https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0E754696F72137EC#](https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0E754696F72137EC#)

------
jonbaer
Siraj Raval

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A)

[https://www.theschool.ai/](https://www.theschool.ai/)

~~~
testedjeff
Siraj Raval is a social media hack who got popular making videos about ML and
Crypto mining back when college kids talked about it on Reddit. If you watch
any of his newer instructional videos, the code is just bad. The code itself
is either not finished, or it doesn't compile when run, or it's full of
linting / syntax errors. There are so many other better teachers out there,
please don't recommend Siraj. He teaches bad practices, and it's clear he only
does it for the internet fame.

------
shampto3
Not a math or cs subject, but I love The Recording Revolution by Graham
Cochrane. It's for learning how to record and mix music, but he also teaches
principles that you can use to help manage your time better. Sincere guy,
professional videos, and quality content.

------
ericb
For CAD modeling for 3d printing with Fusion 360 (free for startups and
hobbyists) I was impressed by

"Learn Fusion 360 or Die Trying"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5tp4QXciK4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5tp4QXciK4)

------
edotrajan
The Organic Chemistry Tutor - Math & Science (School level) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEWpbFLzoYGPfuWUMFPSaoA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEWpbFLzoYGPfuWUMFPSaoA)

------
barnabee
I don’t generally enjoy learning from videos, I find reading quicker and like
being able to skip around, but Vi Hart
([https://youtube.com/vihart](https://youtube.com/vihart)) is brilliant.

------
musewing
Hands down best: David Goodstein, CalTech, "The Mechanical Universe" physics
series on YouTube.
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=XtMmeAjQTXc](https://youtube.com/watch?v=XtMmeAjQTXc)

------
xahrepap
I'm a hobby carpenter by night. I really liked Wood Working for Mere Mortals
when I first got started. He is smart and doesn't take himself too seriously.

Other channels I love: Jay Bates, April Wilkerson, I Like To Make Stuff, and
Make Something.

------
dtkav
Brian Douglas' Control System Lectures:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq0imsn84ShAe9PBOFnoIrg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq0imsn84ShAe9PBOFnoIrg)

------
Windson
Feel free to check [https://www.channelshunt.com/category/How-
To/Programming/](https://www.channelshunt.com/category/How-To/Programming/)

------
tofflos
Marty Schwartz teaches guitar. See
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmnlTWVJysjWPFiZhQ5uudg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmnlTWVJysjWPFiZhQ5uudg).

------
sceadu
mathematicalmonk for probability and information theory
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk](https://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk)

------
ben-schaaf
Scott Manley has some amazing videos on rocket science and space in general.

------
BenjiWiebe
Surprised Cody'sLab isn't mentioned yet. Lots of chemistry/physics in a
somewhat DIY environment. Occasionally he also gets things that definitely
aren't DIY.

~~~
8note
Cody's lab is great for seeing what things are possible, but less so for how
you do them. eg. how do you identify the reactions needed to do x?

------
zwendkos
Guitar lessons - all the TrueFire instructors -
[https://youtube.com/truefiretv](https://youtube.com/truefiretv)

------
stevewilhelm
The Feynman Lectures on Physics available on Audible
[https://s831.us/2Ou8sWa](https://s831.us/2Ou8sWa)

------
jihadjihad
ViHart for math things, VSauce for intriguing tidbits, Smarter Every Day for
science and engineering. Lots of other great examples in this thread, too!

------
aogl
Hands down "thenewboston", that guy rocks!

He has videos about numerous programming languages and goes into absolute
depth on most of them!

------
sarafiq
As for kids, I think Blippi is one of the best teachers available on youtube
teaching toddlers in a very engaging style.

------
gajapathy97
I love sentdex. He teach to us as well as he loves to learn from us. This is
big quality of a great teacher

------
orwin
I know it's a hobby, but my favourite youtube Chess teacher is GM Ben
Finegold.

~~~
yesenadam
I watch him more for entertainment, his videos were for long time my favourite
videos on youtube bar none. But he _is_ a grandmaster, it's solid chess
content. He's as much comedian as chess lecturer, or he was, he's toned down
the constant stream of crazy jokes in the last couple of years. He's recently
started his own chess centre in Atlanta, his new lectures are appearing here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqLLqbclDQ6IQg39Wsgy-4w/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqLLqbclDQ6IQg39Wsgy-4w/videos)

He started as occasional lecturer at St Louis, where he made dozens and dozens
of great, super-silly videos.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=049NnoR1LGE&list=PLVWaFpMwta...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=049NnoR1LGE&list=PLVWaFpMwtaGiBxi79IUqnqn67WF5g5PR4)

Also: Peter Svidler does banter blitz videos occasionally for Chess24
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=svidler+chess24...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=svidler+chess24+playlist)
; he's in the world top 20. And el Divis on chess24 en español; everything he
does is great.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTzRQxC3i7GOT4jtiTq4e0w/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTzRQxC3i7GOT4jtiTq4e0w/videos)

------
076ae80a-3c97-4
Woodworking \--- Matthias Wandel
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCckETVOT59aYw80B36aP9vw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCckETVOT59aYw80B36aP9vw)
frank howarth
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3_VCOJMaivgcGqPCTePLBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3_VCOJMaivgcGqPCTePLBA)

Electronics \--- mikeselectricstuff
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcs0ZkP_as4PpHDhFcmCHyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcs0ZkP_as4PpHDhFcmCHyA)
tesla500
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMdOWi6nBZJ3Q0tHNQIOUVA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMdOWi6nBZJ3Q0tHNQIOUVA)
EEVblog
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ)
GreatScott!
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6mIxFTvXkWQVEHPsEdflzQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6mIxFTvXkWQVEHPsEdflzQ)
markusfuller
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx36Uxaf_LHo635bK6kSCPQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx36Uxaf_LHo635bK6kSCPQ)

Metalworking \--- This Old Tony
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ)
Clickspring [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA)

Computer history / vintage technology \--- Techmoan
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5I2hjZYiW9gZPVkvzM8_Cw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5I2hjZYiW9gZPVkvzM8_Cw)
Computerphile
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA)
LGR
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLx053rWZxCiYWsBETgdKrQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLx053rWZxCiYWsBETgdKrQ)

Mathematics \--- Numberphile
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A)
standupmaths
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSju5G2aFaWMqn-_0YBtq5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSju5G2aFaWMqn-_0YBtq5A)

Chemistry \--- Periodic Videos
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtESv1e7ntJaLJYKIO1FoYw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtESv1e7ntJaLJYKIO1FoYw)

General interesting things \--- Tom Scott
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBa659QWEk1AI4Tg--
mrJ2A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBa659QWEk1AI4Tg--mrJ2A) Wintergatan
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcXhhVwCT6_WqjkEniejRJQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcXhhVwCT6_WqjkEniejRJQ)
Curious Droid
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC726J5A0LLFRxQ0SZqr2mYQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC726J5A0LLFRxQ0SZqr2mYQ)
engineerguy
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ)
Kurzgesagt – In a Nutshell
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q)

I can honestly say that I watch nearly every video that each one of these
channels produces. When compliing this list I realised how much time I spend
watching passionate people talk about what they love.

~~~
kw71
Oh god, not eevblog. That unlistenable whiny voice and his production values.
I tried to tolerate it once but all he did was break stuff. And there's so
much he got wrong that it's difficult to believe that he ever had a job.

------
4k1l
computer science: \- The Morpheus Tutorials (german) \- BitBastelei \- CBT
Nuggets \- The Coding Train \- Computerphile \- Neso Academy \- DevTips \-
Professor Messer \- Socratica

------
loopycode
doug demuro if you like cars on youtube is funny and informative.

------
musewing
Hands down best: David Goodstein, CalTech, the 'Mechanical Universe" physics
series on YouTube.
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=XtMmeAjQTXc](https://youtube.com/watch?v=XtMmeAjQTXc)

------
jeena
Matt Dillahunty - critical thinking

Richard Dawkins - biology

Jessica Kobeissi - photography

Ted Forbes - photography

------
ndvgfts34
I learned a lot of Category Theory from The Catsters.

------
kristianov
League of legends: SoloRenektonOnly.

------
8note
Lindsay Ellis for film theory

------
voltagex_
scanlime for electronics.

------
bytematic
patrickjmt for math

------
ISL
Sean Tucker -- photography from a humanist perspective.

------
comesee
YouTube is cool but I prefer directly learning on MITOCW. Maybe you might
prefer that too.

~~~
Nicksil
I didn't know, either, so I looked it up so you don't have to.

MITOCW: MIT OpenCourseWare

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_OpenCourseWare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_OpenCourseWare)

[https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm](https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm)

------
ibiza
Prof Linares for EE. Excellent content presented in a kind, clear manner.

[https://m.youtube.com/user/rolinychupetin](https://m.youtube.com/user/rolinychupetin)

------
MichaelMoser123
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
vYrOAmtrx9sBzJAf3x_xw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
vYrOAmtrx9sBzJAf3x_xw) "success in tech", lectures on design interview
questions. the man really helped me to get a job at Amazon. Thanks pal!

